# Asus  VG 248QE G-sync nachrüsten woher das G-sync-modul beziehen?



## biosat-lost (14. März 2015)

*Asus  VG 248QE G-sync nachrüsten woher das G-sync-modul beziehen?*

Hallo und danke in Vorraus für Eure Zeit,

Hab mir vor etwa 4 monaten 2 MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4GB( beide absolut makellos) gekauft, und jetzt vor ein paar Tagen einen Asus VG248 QE günstig, neu ergattert. 

Kaum zu glauben, ich wusste vorher wirklich  nicht, dass das der einzige Monitor ist, bei dem man ein G-sync-Modul selbst nachrüsten kann!!

Da ich in einer WG mit einigen technisch sehr versierten PC-Hardware Freaks wohne, selbst auch diesbezüglich einiges kann, stünde aus technischer Sicht der Umsetztung nichts im Weg.

Die Sache mit dem G-sync -nachrüsten scheint ja auch ziemlich aktuell zu sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass auf der aktuellsten Nvidia Geforce " Seite" man unter Hardware- Technologys- G-sync, dann das linke Fenster unterste Reihe "How g-sync works" über "all videos"-,dann dies anklicken, dann erscheinen einige Videos in denen die Technology bis ins kleinste Detail, unter verschiedensten Gesichtspunkten erklärt wird.

Das unterste Video, von denen ist dann das,  " G-Sync -Do it yourself installation Video".

Also demnach scheint die Sache ja Gang und Gebe zu sein.  Krass finde ich jedoch auch, dass mein Monitor, bzw. der Asus VG 248QE+g-sync Anfang diesen jahres( wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) für über520€ neu aufgelegt worden ist.

Außer dem G-sync Modul   und ein paar sehr stylischen Aufklebern, ach ja die DVI und HDMI Anschlüsse sind da jetzt weg, nur noch der eine Displayportanschluss ist geblieben. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man für den Aufpreis wenigstens einen 2. Displayportanschluss  dazulöten können?!?

Aber das steht ja hier jetzt nur hintergründig zur Debatte. 

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für meinen Asus VG248QE mit Nvidia 3D Vision( vollwertig kompatibel mit den 3D vision 2 Brillen(  mit den neuen Brillen wird das Ganze quasi zu Nvidia 3d Vision 2, da sich an der Monitortechnik 0, Nix geändert hat, jedoch mit den neuen Brillen eine extreme Performancesteigerung da sein soll) . 

Nvidia Light Boost, 30,60,120,144HZ Unterstützung, TN-Panel, 1MS schnell, 80 000 000:1+ 1000:1 Auflösung, max. native Auflösung 1920:1080 "( also ich wollte keinen Monitor mit nativer AF von 3840/2160 mit 60HZ max mehr, weil das direkt bedeutet hätte, dass quasi dann sofort die Auflösung 7680/4320 mein Maß aller Dinge gewesen wäre.

Dann wäre als nächster Schritt/ nächstes Ziel, so wie ich mich kenne, ein Grafikkartebupgrade auf mind. 3-4 GTX 980,  nötig gewesen.

Ich denke unter 8K wären selbst 4 GTX 980 höchstens 1 Jahr , wenn überhaupt ausreichend gewesen.

Außerdem finde ich persönlich, und ich habe mich, wie immer vor einem Kauf, recht gut informiert. 

Habe mir den Unterschied zwischen nativen 4K, auf einem relativ "billigem"4K Monitor, und 4K Auflösung via downsampling auf einem hochertigerem Monitor angesehen. 

Die Karten die die Monitore befeuerten waren beides Mal von nvidia, die Grafikkleistung ziemlich identisch( 2xGTX 780OC SLI*, 2x GTX 970OC SLI) . *beim nativem 4K iyama monitor

Mir persönlich hat das Dargebotene auf dem HD monitor( auch ein Asus VG248QE) sehr viel besser gefallen, obwohl ich im Vorfeld sehr zu dem nativen 4K iyama 60HZ Monitor tendierte.

Das Nvidia 3D Vision war dann nur noch ein Beigeschenk, was  mich jedoch langsam immer mehr fasziniert. 

Tja da der Asus Monitor mit gerade mal 270€ hat einiges in der Kasse gelassen.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich zuerst das Nvidia 3D vision 2 Starter-Kit und ein Blue Ray-Laufwerk( hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mir doch noch eins holen würde) kaufe, und damit das 3D Vision 2 kompettiere.

Oder: schnellstens ein Nvidia G-Sync -Modul zum Nachrüsten kaufe. 

Womit wir wieder beim Kern wären, denn ich habe keine rechte Ahnung wo und wie ich an so ein Originalteil rankomme. Bestellung aus Übersee wäre im Prinzip kein Problem für  mich.

Kann mir da jemand helfen????

Vielen Dank.

Und hat derweil vielleicht noch jemand nen Tip, für optimale Monitoreinstellungen mit DSRx4 also einer Auflösung von 3840/2160? 

Am besten mit mind. 100-144HZ( falls das überhaupt möglich ist)


----------



## cHrIzZzI (14. März 2015)

*AW: Asus  VG 248QE G-sync nachrüsten woher das G-sync-modul beziehen?*

Das Set gibt es nicht in Deutschland,  glaube Europa auch nicht. 

Gibt noch nicht mal die G Sync Edition zu kaufen..... 


Würde den gerne die Edition haben, gibt es aber auch nicht zu kaufe.


----------



## XeT (14. März 2015)

*AW: Asus  VG 248QE G-sync nachrüsten woher das G-sync-modul beziehen?*

Nvidia G-Sync: Kein Nachrüst-Kit für den Asus VG248QE in Deutschland

Mit den mehr Kosten bist du auch bei der G-sync variante gelandet


----------



## biosat-lost (15. März 2015)

*AW: Asus  VG 248QE G-sync nachrüsten woher das G-sync-modul beziehen?*

Son Mist.....

Dann werd ich wohl mal wieder mein Schwesterherz, bzw. meinen Schwager fragen müssen. Die haben Freunde in den USA.... .

Werde es hier posten, falls bei der Sache zeitnah was rumgekommen ist.

Vielleicht kann ich dann auch irgendeine Betselladresse in den Staaten ausfindig machen( ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich).

Mehr als ein Geschenkmodul, nach tausendmaligem Bitten wird wohl nicht sein....... .

Warum machen die einen dann erst so heiß drauf???????

Egal, nvidia rules.


----------



## Rosenengel (15. März 2015)

*AW: Asus  VG 248QE G-sync nachrüsten woher das G-sync-modul beziehen?*

Ja ist so gewollt. It's a feature. 

Hoffentlich können die Freunde in den USA dir helfen


----------

